# Need a groover?



## Colorado Raft Rental (Dec 9, 2015)

As you're getting that spring float trip planned, keep us in mind! Colorado Raft Rental is excited to offer all of the whitewater and fishing river essentials that you may need. We are launching this spring with a new business to Buena Vista Colorado. Whether you want to fish the Arkansas, float in the desert, or simply need that required groover or firepan; we've got it! Check out our website to see everything we offer.

www.ColoradoRaftRental.com 
www.facebook.com/coloradoraftrental


----------

